# another strike



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I was meeting a friend at the airport last night only to find a strike on and my friend diverted to another terminal. 

Egypt now reminds me of the UK in the 70s early 80s


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I've just been told that Rehab security guards were on strike yesterday. Suffice to say I never noticed, that's how hard they usually work


----------

